# I need some land cleared



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been told that some places will come out and do clearing for free. Can anyone help me with this? My land is nothing but brush and around 20yr old planted pines. I'm just wanting to cut a good road back to the property and probably an acre and a half in the middle. I've got one friend trying to get info. on a place in Alabama that will come and clear it for free and haul it off, but he hasnt gotten the name of the place yet. Can anyone give me any leads on this. I'd like to get it cut and put some kinda food plot on it until I can build a house out there. If it matters the land it on the back side of Whiting Field..around the corner from the golf course.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I have never heard of anywhere clearing your land and hauling it off for free??? I clear land but I charge for it. Let me know if the free thing doesnt pan out and I can give you an est.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, I've never heard of someone clearing it for free either... Now ppl do take the pines and sell them to the plant.. So they might make a deal with that...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you've got enough pine on there for them to sell to the mill andm ake their cost back, you might get it done for cheap but I don't about free. That'd have to be a lot of lumber.


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have heard of people doing this but that is it, never been able to find it! I just had 2 acres cleared and paid for it... If you find the free lunch let me know. I have more that needs cleared. 

RB


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll definitely let yall know. The person that told me aboutthis is a manI workwith from centurythat's twice my age and is very dependable. I'm sure I'll know the name of the place soon. I think he said they came and done some clearing for his son. He said they take everything, push it in piles, load it up in trucks and haul it off. If it doesn't work out then I'll move on to the next option.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

.


----------

